# Absolute Newb - What is it and how does it die



## kmcginty (Aug 27, 2019)

these are representative of the worst parts of my lawn..


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

First picture looks like prostrate knotweed to me. Second photo has a few things in it. Do you have a cool season grass?


----------

